# Looking for a Browning Hi Power 'smith



## stu454 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi guys,

I have a .40 HP from the mid 90's and it seems to have the soft sear problem that I have read about on the Browning HP forum.  The hammer follows often.

Is there a good 'smith in north GA that can swap in a new sear and hammer?

Thanks,
Stu


----------



## gahusker (Jun 1, 2011)

I have used Andy Gazaway in Alpharetta several times on all different guns. I know he is highly experienced and who a lot of people in the area use. I would highly recommend calling him it isn't too far from you. I am sure he would be able to work on your Browning HP. 

Andy Gazaway - Owner Gunsmith & Tool Maker 
1025 Nine North Drive 
Unit N 
Alpharetta, GA 30004 
770 576-0011


----------



## EMC-GUN (Jun 1, 2011)

Take a look at your sear (leaf) spring. I had the same problem with my BHP 9MM. Went through 2 sears. On the second sear I looked everything over and realized the spring was "relaxing". I did a little bending and I have never had hammer follow again.


----------



## kracker (Jun 7, 2011)

Take a look at   http://www.alphaprecisioninc.com/


----------



## scout8140 (Jun 8, 2011)

gahusker said:


> I have used Andy Gazaway in Alpharetta several times on all different guns. I know he is highly experienced and who a lot of people in the area use. I would highly recommend calling him it isn't too far from you. I am sure he would be able to work on your Browning HP.
> 
> Andy Gazaway - Owner Gunsmith & Tool Maker
> 1025 Nine North Drive
> ...



Yeah definitly go to Andy.  He's worked on two of my rifles.  Real good guy...


----------



## Nitro (Jun 9, 2011)

Rusty Kidd at David's Gun Room- (770)447-6021

He does excellent work on Hi Powers and 1911s.


----------



## edge (Jun 15, 2011)

*Hi Power*

PM me and I will help you with the best gunsmisth/pistolsmith in North Georgia...


----------

